# Greetings from Vassili's Brother.



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry about not doing this earlier, but I'm Vassili's Zaitzev's brother. Were at the same college and he told me about posting a thread like this, so as not to have any confusion. If anyone has any questions about this let me know please. I kinda have the same interest as Vassili, but i am more oriented in history than he is (no offense bro). I'm a college freshmen too, and i enjoy skiing as well. Again, sorry for not posting this sooner. This is kinda different than the forum on historyinternational. Again, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome to the site and greetings form Poland.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey bro, don't worry, this a good site. Just read the sticky thread in the basic section, shows you the rules to follow. Enjoy!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi and welcome from England.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I promise I won't try to do anything stupid while I'm here.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome from another from the Northeast! Don't worry about being stupid. me and Lucky have that covered.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 2, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Welcome from another from the Northeast! Don't worry about being stupid. me and Lucky have that covered.



Oh, I've seen plenty of one-post wonders who's quotes made me scratch my head in amazement.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome mate


----------



## Denahue (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome from Colorado!!!!


----------



## seesul (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello sniper´s brother 
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## v2 (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome from Poland, mate!


----------



## rochie (Dec 3, 2008)

hello and welcome from england mate


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2008)

G'day mate...Welcome!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to the family brother....Ferdinand Foch? Into WWI I guess then? Enjoy the ride while you're here.....and no need for any excuses! 8)


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks. I feel a lot more comfortable here than when I started.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 3, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Welcome to the family brother....Ferdinand Foch? Into WWI I guess then? Enjoy the ride while you're here.....and no need for any excuses! 8)



Yeah, I'm kinda a history nerd when it comes to the First World War. I don't know, but I just find the Great War a bit more interesting than the Second (probably because the French Army showed more guts in the first than in the second, even though their would be a higher body count because of this). I also kind of find it sad and depressing that some of the decisions during the Treaty of Versailles helped to lead the world into a larger, and more bloodier, world war barely twenty years later. It just feels that the sacrifices of so many brave men and women were all for nothing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, have a soft spot for WWI too...


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 4, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Yeah, have a soft spot for WWI too...



That's always good. I kinda wish though that they talked more about WWI in school than what they taught us. I just felt that we were only scraping the top part of the whole thing.


----------



## fly boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Welcome from another from the Northeast! Don't worry about being stupid. me and Lucky have that covered.



njaco, I have had my share of stupid to remember that


----------



## Njaco (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Messy1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## fw190d (Dec 12, 2008)

hello from Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada


----------



## MikeGazdik (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello to Tejas! The hottest 10 years of my life where the 3 years I spent in Texas!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 14, 2008)

MikeGazdik said:


> Hello to Tejas! The hottest 10 years of my life where the 3 years I spent in Texas!



Never been to the Middle East have you?


----------

